# what do you plant after peas?



## meganwf (Jul 5, 2005)

Getting our first peas of the season but it won't last long as it always heat up so fast here in SE PA. Any ideas on what to sneak in there to replace the peas as the season goes on? Thanks!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

I have edible pod peas planted between a framed cattle panels and was just contemplating planting beans or cucumbers _within_ the a-frame structure to make use of the trellis again as the peas mature.
Any later crop would work. 
You've even got time for a good crop of sweet corn, which would make ample use of the nitrogen that the peas left in the soil.


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

I put in close to 2,000' of pea row, about half of my garden, started harvesting 3 weeks ago and have at least 2 weeks of peas left.

So about everything planted after May 10 is following peas and I think will be benefitted. So far, I have followed peas with sweet potatoes, cantaloupes, watermelons, pumpkins and field corn.

Edit: I just stepped in from the back porch and 3 deer are currently eating pea vines.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I would plant a heavy feeder after peas, like squash


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

My Brussels sprouts follow peas. They need cool weather in the fall to sweeten them so there's no rush to get them in the ground early. Onions benefit from the nitrogen following peas. If you plant seeds you should plant them deeper than you would in the spring so that they don't dry out. If you transplant seedlings you should make sure there's enough moisture in the soil to help the roots establish themselves.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey did you know that if you mow your peas on a high setting they will regrow and you may get more peas? I did it one year and got a second smaller crop. 
Linda


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Squash, cukes, tomatoes, corn, okra, peanuts, pinto beans, blackeyed peas, melons.


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

we plant the peas on the back fence of the garden and then the next row is the pumpkins... the vines from the pumpkins like the extra space and sometimes climb the fence too
the next year the tomatoes get the fence row and beans go where the pumpkins were, and the front fence gets the peas and pumpkin treatment


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I leave spaced in my rows of peas for melons, tomatoes, etc. Any warm season crop. Then, that second crop can get a head start on growing rather than having to wait until the peas are totally gone.


----------



## hiswife (May 30, 2008)

do you have any issues with the vines crowding or taking over the pea trellis/fence?


----------



## Lilandra (Oct 21, 2004)

hiswife said:


> do you have any issues with the vines crowding or taking over the pea trellis/fence?


no, because we don't try for an extended season with the peas and by the time the vines get to the peas, the peas are starting to die from the heat... one year we did get a second crop of peas that was sheltered by the pumpkins during the heat of the summer, so that was a bonus


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We always plant beets after the peas....just pulled all the peas yesterday and had a flat of beets ready to go in. Another good crop would be green beans. DEE


----------

